# NEXT PFF SHARK TOURNEY!!!!!



## bladeco

When is the next PFF Shark tournament going to be? I missed out on the last one and I want to get into the next one that happens.


----------



## Bigg J

mmmm yes, sharky time.:toast


----------



## tyminer

I think they usually have it when "shark week" on the discovery channel runs. If so that should be around the 1st of August, give or take a week.


----------



## J.Sharit

The unoffical tourney was in October this past year. It was a stone cold blast even though it did'nt see too many sharksat the camp. Chunky guys did a great job of keepin it fun !!We talked about an early tourney and a fall annual. So we'll see what happens.....


----------



## Clay-Doh

I'm on it man! We will definately be havin an "Unofficial PFF Shark Toutney" this spring...I'm thinkin during the cobia run when the makos and hammers come in to the beach!!! 

Whats everybody elses thought????????


----------



## bladeco

Hells yea I think it would be better in the spring or we could all make it a semi annual event!. Makos and ahmmerheads sounds like a bloast bring em on!


----------



## J.Sharit

Well you know my group of giligans is chompin at the bit to give you some more money:doh

Spring sounds great, at least we can fish for some other critters too. Clay let me know & I'll help anyway we can.............like taking that prize money at yo hands:moon


----------



## Clay-Doh

A haa haa! The trash talk has already begun Kane!!!!

It was a lotta fun last fall camping on the beach. And the cookoput was great too with some FRESH shark meat!!!

I feel the simple rules we had last year worked perfect,I kinda copied them somewhat from JimT's Redfish Regatta. Same thing, all legal species besides I think nurse we eliminated. And it was total fork Length. And winner take all to make for a nice pay off too the winners..(hopefully Team Chunky Love will score again???!!!?)

I think the only change may be instead of the entry fee being per person, make it a higher fee per boat instead?? That way if someone on your boat cant fish both days, no problem, and that way you can load as many hoodlums on your boat as you want without it upping your total cost only to have to split the prize more ways.

Everybody give me opinions on that.

I am looking foward to another fun weekend at it!!! I wanna score a mako!!!


----------



## konz

Well you know I'm down for it! It was a joy spending everybody elses money last year!


----------



## bladeco

I am looking forward to this. I got screwed and couldn't make it to the last one or to the last redfish regatta this year. By the time I found out I could make it to the reggata it was already late in the day and I got out on the water and had engine trouble. so it ended up being a crappy day in the end. well the boat is fixed and ready to go and I am anxious to git er dun!!


----------



## bladeco

Would it be cheating if I used the the bunch of old protien dye packs they used to use on board ships for the crew if they fell into the water for chum. I KNOW that stuff works great! LOL I think it works better than just using chum it just turned the water lime green around your boat lol ( Just kidding about using that stuff.) would be funny though


----------



## J.Sharit

Clay I think the boat entry is a plan, lets have everybody sign up for crew thats on each boat just to keep it simple. I'll have myusual crew of genetic defects(family). Iron Mullet & Lil' Johnnie 12/0 and maybe my son. Is there a double up fee for the cat hulls???:moonJust kiddin. We will be leavin the younguns at the house for the spring version. Might take this one serious. Can't talk shit too many times...........I got a $150.00 to givaway. Hows that for an entry fee?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Im lookin foward to it Kane! Not that high of an entry fee though...what was last years per person??? I would like to do it the same fee figuring an average of 3 or 4 to a boat. granted, less people on your boat means more cost per person in the entry fee, but it ALSO means less ways to split the winnings!!!!!!

I am so ready for a deepfryer on Mcree again loaded with shark nuggets!!!!!!!!!:hungry


----------



## rubberboat

> *konz (2/21/2008)*Well you know I'm down for it! It was a joy spending everybody elses money last year!


dont get to wound up I didnt fish the last one loloke


----------



## nb&twil

will there be abeach division? you might want to really think this through... i would hate for all you guys to have your feelings hurt by some kid sleeping on the beach with his head against a 12/0 waiting to click...

if not, ill enter my kayak  and as long as we're talking crap.... *I WILL WIN FROM THE BEACH!!! *(if my wife let's me fish it..)


----------



## konz

Bring it on Rubberboat...haha oke

Hey Wil just tell the wife that you working a charity event. It will be half true since you'll be giving money away. oke


----------



## Bigg J

So there's a shark tourney and a camping trip? Where y'all be camping?


----------



## JoshH

I'm ready. Like Clay said, during the cobia run would be a good idea. Hopefully it'll be warm :baby

I still don't know how team chunky love cheated? :moon


----------



## J.Sharit

I think we did 20 or 25 per last year. I guess my first shot was high, 60 to 80 per boat should be about right. Whatever just let the us know we love givin other folks cash!! This year ya'll are payin for our trip..


----------



## bladeco

I guess I should start asking some of my buddies if they want to go out on my boat with me. I can't wait . I am still bummed that I couldn't make the last one. just have to come up with some dates between everyone. I don't care when I will make it hell or high water.


----------



## Clay-Doh

A bunch of us camped at Mcree last year! The more, the better1 It was a blast1

As far as a beach division goes, there are no rules as to were you can catch it....if people want to fish it from a beach, that is fine too. Only thing is it needs to be officially measured at Mcree. I know that keeps some people out of it if they don't have a boat, or friends with a boat. BUt it keeps it simple, and there is nothing to prevent anyone from hosting a beach one.

Last year it was winner take all to make the pot really attractive, and I think it was from friday evening till sunday noon was the cutoff time. I will pull up the old post on the old forum to refresh my alcohol hazed memory.

The main thing I rember was Konz and I from Team Chunky Love wupped ya all! :moon Even if a bunch of you wahoos did keep poundin on my tent door hollerin for me to come measure yer lil ole sharks at 3 in the morning!!!oke

In fact, truth be told...I think we caught the winner friday nite, after a late start due to battery problems and didnt even fish the next 2 days????:sleeping:sleeping:shedevil

With a $80 per boat fee, 10 boat entries will be a $800 prize! Minus $50 for condiments,5 gallons of peanut oil, breading, and such like last year for the big cook up!!!


----------



## konz

800 dollars.......that's a whole lot of debbi snacks!


----------



## Travis Gill

We'll fish, but not if it is during cobia season.


----------



## Bigg J

Hey if you went camping and woke up the next morning with a sore and greasy anal area, would you tell anybody?:grouphug


----------



## konz

Note to self....if overnunder comes......bring tazer


----------



## J.Sharit

Since you missed the last one "overnunder" YOU get 1st turn in da barrel!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Haa haaoverNunder! Just come with your entry fee....then you can talk dirty to me!


----------



## croakerchoker

I WOULD LIKE TO GET IN ON THE TOURNAMENT, IF ANYONE HAS AN EXTRA SPOT ON THEIR BOAT. WILL CHIP IN FOR BAIT, GAS ETC. AND BRING 2 CASES OF BEER(FOR ME).


----------



## Bigg J

Man I would love to come fish and camp with you guys, maybe win some mooney. :grouphug


----------



## bladeco

So lets set some dates already since everyone is fired up bout this.


----------



## Bigg J

What has been the biggest shark so far?


----------



## sniper

I'll be in this time again if it's a weekend I can do it.


----------



## Clay-Doh

It will be a weekend sniper, and please tel your lovely wife April to wait patiently till morning for shark measurements!!!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## sniper

LOL I dont think you knew what morning was during that weekend. We had a blast and would love to do it again. She has her kids every other weekend. They are too small to be out there too long so it would have to be a weekend we dont have them. We would love to be back out there with you. It is one of the highlights of last year for me. :letsdrink


----------



## rubberboat

im fired up lets kill somthing:hungry


----------



## bladeco

So have we set some dates yet or is everyone just fired up for nothin? lets git ur dun! I am stoked and ready to go already I just need someone to pull the trigger on this one.


----------



## rubberboat

well lets set a date


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

The tournament was great time and Clay did an excellent job organizing it. Also, lots of folks volunteered to get people and gear out to McRae, I'm sure it will be the same this time around. There was a great sort of a PFF community thing happening out there, one idea to help this effort grow is adding some kind of daytime junior angler tourney...with a portion of the big purse going to some youngsters, maybe even a teen/grimey class; I'll have two on the crew and I know they would get a kick out of that... Clay count us in and let us know if we can help with the organizing, etc. 



:usaflag


----------



## Travis Gill

If you end up doing a Junior angler crew you can go ahead and give me your money!:letsparty


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey Mike! I appreciate it, and was sure hoping you and Josh would be in again!

Umm...on the junior thing...if your thinking about Josh being in that...

You know how minors can be tried as adults if there crime is haneous, and adult like in nature?

I would think the same thing applies to Josh. Since he is an accoplished fisherman, (and you have already admitted all you do is chaffour him around in the boat, and he catches the fish oke ) I would think of him more as a adult classed angler than a junior division!

Seriously, that might be a cool idea, still keep first prize big and worthwhile, but maybe like 25% of the purse to a team with 16 or under on board with the biggest shark? And if the team that caches the biggest does have a junior, than they get the 100% ? Something like that or did you have a different idea in mind? I did it.

And no complicated rules, about who handles the rod, ect, if a junior is out on the boat sharing in the experience and helping and spending time with his family instead of smokin dope, than it counts! :grouphug

Let me get a poll going tommorow for dates, so we can see what the most popular is.

I cant wait! Campng out there and hanging out with all you yahoos was the best part!


----------



## Clay-Doh

How old are you freespool?


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Clay...simple is good for sure. 
As far as the junior angler thing, I'm thinking of something for the kids...during the day where Moms and Dads can supervise and help em out. As far as the older kids/teens they are in the mix for the big pot...again keeping it simple is a great idea. And your right about Josh and Smokey...this year I'm giving them the keys once or twice so I can enjoy the beach, a lawn chair and a few cold ones. 
Think we can get Outcast or some of the other shops to kick in some goodies...I will throw in a rolling rod rack or a fixed rod rack.


----------



## Travis Gill

16, I was just messin I will fish the open division provided we are not cobia fishing that day


----------



## bladeco

ROCK ON!!!!!!! lets DO IT!


----------



## bamasam

Dang it Clay you are going to make me have to bring Alex down and let him pull in a nice one. As long as it is not on a weekend that we have something with band or Boy Scouts we will be there.


----------



## J.Sharit

Hey I'm in for that rollin rod rack. Clay maybe we can get some other swag and stuff from around town I'm willin to workon some other goodies or maybe we have some more talent that can build us some stuff to kick in for prizes. This could be gettin gianormous:grouphug


----------



## bladeco

so are we going to set some dates already? lets get this ball rolling here I am anxious to go win that money.


----------



## Clay-Doh

OK, with cocktail in hand, finally gettin ready to post a poll for the dates.


----------

